# Ignorant People



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure what to say really. It's tough sometimes when things are coming from all angles.
We have the same type of problems - people let their dog come up to ours and say "it's ok they are friendly". That's fine, but our boy is not. He might try to kill your dog. Keep it away. Sorry. I don't want you to invite them to jump on you because you don't mind, I do. On and on.

I will say though because the gentlemen was "a very elderly and fragile old man", I would cut him slack. I'm sure he meant well. Being at that stage of life must be so difficult on so many levels for everybody. And of course, elderly folk don't always think clearly.

My dad was recently diagnosed with moderate Alzheimer's. Things are tough and getting tougher for him and all involved. So, knowing that, when he is around, I have to watch out for him and the dogs. Knowing he has problems, I take control because he may not make the right decision(s). That's what I do.

Now that you know about your elderly neighbor and his challenges, you might have to take a different, maybe temporary, course.

Just thoughts, wish I could be of more help.

Best of luck.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

People who use the Invisible fence, which I do have, need to be cautious at all times, Maybe put a sign up in front of your yard that Invisible Fence is in use and do not enter. Certain people are allowed to come on your property, Police, UPS, Mail Carriers and you are a 100% responsible if something happens to them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think,perhaps this man, just wanted to see your dog, kids are the same, I would talk to him,and explain to him about the fence,and your dog.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

That's what I did, I talked to the man. Tried to explain, but my heart was pounding. Maybe I over-reacted, but I was scared the neighbor would get hurt. Perhaps I contributed to the excitement with my reaction. I will monitor more closely now and continue to work on socializing my dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dogs will be dogs and as you discussed we have to have control over them, not only to protect others, but also to protect the dogs. That is why I am a big believer in the proper training and use of ecollars. A properly trained dog, can be stopped and controlled in any situation using this collar. Our three Golden's never go out when we aren't in sight of them and they have their collars on. That being said, I know some people who are great trainers, can control their dogs without ecollars, but they are far and few between....at least that has been my observations....if you dog is trained to the efence, then transitioning to an ecollar, would not be a large step.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I understand. There's a wide range of people and not all of them get it. You tell them one thing, and they still go about their stubborn ways. You're looking out for everyone's best interests.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

goldlover68 said:


> Dogs will be dogs and as you discussed we have to have control over them, not only to protect others, but also to protect the dogs. That is why I am a big believer in the proper training and use of ecollars. A properly trained dog, can be stopped and controlled in any situation using this collar. Our three Golden's never go out when we aren't in sight of them and they have their collars on. That being said, I know some people who are great trainers, can control their dogs without ecollars, but they are far and few between....at least that has been my observations....if you dog is trained to the efence, then transitioning to an ecollar, would not be a large step.


I confess, I'm ignorant about ecollars. I'll look for information on them. Not sure how it would work in conjunction with our fence.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Michele4 said:


> People who use the Invisible fence, which I do have, need to be cautious at all times, Maybe put a sign up in front of your yard that Invisible Fence is in use and do not enter. Certain people are allowed to come on your property, Police, UPS, Mail Carriers and you are a 100% responsible if something happens to them.


I realize I'm responsible. I was thinking I'm responsible no matter who comes on our property, invited or not! Not sure if that's true, but I wouldn't want anyone hurt...or my four-legged family members to have to go through an inquisition if an accident occurs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hina said:


> I understand. There's a wide range of people and not all of them get it. You tell them one thing, and they still go about their stubborn ways. You're looking out for everyone's best interests.


Exactly!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Back when we had our first golden who would go out on a tie-out in the backyard at different times of the day (he was an outside dog for the first 7 months because we were idiots, and even after we brought him inside - we still would use the tie-out during the day if it was nice outside).... the thing that changed everything for us was the fact we had neighborhood kids who would come on our property to visit Charmy even when we weren't outside with him. 

Other time during November (deer hunting season) - we had neighbors crossing through out backwoods while with rifles. 

With those two things... we freaked out and switched things up so he was never outside unless were out there looking after him. Our dogs that we've had since him have never been out of sight if outside. 

If your yard is open to other people's properties and there is any chance that people would see your dog and come say hi - or even if you have neighborhood kids who will basically walk around the house and through your property to visit the dog... you have to be vigilant and preemptive. 

You shouldn't have to if your dog is on YOUR property, but there are people out there who don't have same ideas.


----------

